# Premaxx baby bag?



## moomin_troll

Hello ive been given a premaxx baby bag(sling) and was wondering if anyone had used it before and what they thought?

The colour isnt great lol but it was free so i cant moan


----------



## veganmum2be

dont use it!
they are soooo dangerous. i think they were actually recalled, or the same design was recalled anyway. 
they hold baby in a horrible position.

x


----------



## Pikkle

Don't use it! If you have one of those slings, you can get £10 off a new sling if you send it to calin bleu. https://www.calinbleu.com/products/£10-Off-any-Wrap-Purchase.html

https://www.babyslingsafety.blogspot.com/ thats some info on the safety (or lack of) of bag slings 

Hope that helps! XXX


----------



## moomin_troll

i did put it on yesterday and it didnt seem great but i thought that might be me being stupid:S

thanks ladies i wont be using it


----------



## veganmum2be

i didn't know about the £10 off thing, thats good. 
i see them on ebay all the time, and people bidding too, i once messaged both the seller and buyer of one and both of them pounced on me lol! 
but yeah they are really bad :(


----------



## Pikkle

Well, at least they have been warned, despite them taking it badly! 

When my friend bought one, She texted me and said what she had bought and I rang her right away to tell her, and she screamed 'OH MY GOD IM TAKING HER OUT!!!!' and marched it back to where it was from! So some people are thankful for knowing!


----------



## moomin_troll

i heard ages ago about babies being sufficated in slings and i just blamed the parents thinking well they should have been more careful. but im happy to no that these bags arent safe...even tho it didnt feel too great yesterday when i tried it on.

very happy i posted about it before trying it


----------

